# Horst and Rita



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to show you some new pics of Horst and Rita.

"Gifts... All mine!"










"Don´t touch my car!"










"I can see much more..."










"... Bob the builder and his Girlfriend..."










(The last pic was taken one day before Ritas emergency surgery, she suffered pyometra. It was at the last minute. Now she is well - and the same little devil in disguise.  )


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

> she suffered pyometra.


Poor little Rita. I've just looked it up, with pics. A nasty disease. I'm glad the surgery was a success and she's over it. She's pretty. Both cats are beautiful. Great shots. I liked the pic of them scrapping over the car.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the second photo too, they are serious about the ownership over that one!! :grin: Gorgeous kitties. I am glad she made it through well!! Pyometra is terrible.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

We built a little outdoor enclosure for the cats - and Norbert. I can´t wait to see the neighbors expressions. :mrgreen:



















Meanwhile the enclosure is more "furnished". Btw: The skeleton is called "Lutz". :mrgreen:










A litttle video of the first steps outside...






... and a video with cats, the tree and some other furnishings. :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job on the outdoor enclosure! That's so great that you had the space and wherewithall to put that together. If your kitties are anything like Murphy, they'll really love being out there.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:mrgreen: Thank God that they love food much more than being outside, so they go into the house through the bathroom window very easy. They hear the noise of opening a sachet or a can - or my call "FOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Wonderful! I love the catio! I'd love to have something like that in the future, I daydream about it!

great pics as usual


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

That is fantastic!!! and Horst & Rita are soo cute! Hope they enjoy it!!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Look at this! :2kitties










And here they are - Horst, Rita and Norbert together :heart


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It is nice to see all of your "kids". The outdoor enclosure is marvelous.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a great area for the kitties! I love their coloring. Is Rita the fluffier one? She looks so much smaller than Horst in that close-up of their two faces. The picture of them with the little car is so funny - who's that jumping up in the air?


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Horst is the big one - he is jumping in the air. 
Rita is the fluffy. She is really small, she looks like a babycat of 6 month and only increased in weight. She is soooo lovely. Our littel "squirrel".... :heart


----------

